# what to paint corn bin top with



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

My granddads old corn bin on the farm need some maintence. No one uses it no more bjt when my cousin used it last to put his corn in. It was wet and now the inside of has a rust spot. The roof also needs painting. Its rust bad...so is the rest of the stuff. I am wondering what to use. People said Kool Seal. Any ideas? What about the rust?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

From what I hear, I'm surprised you have anything to put in it this year what with the drought. I second on the Kool seal. Whatever you use, I'm gathering, must be cheap? Rhino liner is top notch but expensive.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> From what I hear, I'm surprised you have anything to put in it this year what with the drought. I second on the Kool seal. Whatever you use, I'm gathering, must be cheap? Rhino liner is top notch but expensive.


It's been raining here lately and it has flooded Tifton (town about 40 miles from me). It was dry here. Still dry in the Northern-Middle of Georgia. 

What should I do about the rust? Jus Kool Seal over it?

Maybe I will get to go on a handcrew out to your neck of the woods soon.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If the rust is bad, you could use a product like POR 15 (Paint Over Rust). It seals the rust completely from the air so it can't oxidize anymore. You will probably want to paint something over it, like the paint used on metal roofs (aluminized paint). It is expensive, but you really don't need much at all. A small amount really goes a long way.


----------

